# Pressure canner that can double stack quarts



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Is All American the only canner company that makes models you can double stack quart jars?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

It's the only one I know of.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I guess I have a legit reason to buy one now lol. I like my Presto, but I started canning bigger batches and realized that I can't double stack quarts. I guess I'll have to decide if I want to spend the extra cash and get the 941 for the extra pint and quart space or settle for the 930. 

Costco has All American's on their website, the 941 is 369.99 with free shipping but I'll have to pay tax. Amazon has it for 393.00 I can get Prime free shipping but have to pay tax again and buying directly from All American it's 380.00 plus 35 dollars shipping but I probably won't have to pay tax. Not sure how long Costco will have them up on their website.


----------



## Jluck (Jul 26, 2014)

I got the largest All American at the end of last year for 300 and something dollars, under 350 IIRC. Might want to wait until around Christmas for the best deal.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Remember that thing is HEAVY when full....James


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't ever move my full pressure canner anyway, so I'm not worried about the weight.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

Make sure the pressure canner is not to high for your stove. I personally would rather have 2-3 other pressure canners instead of one All American because
If something breaks on the AA you are out of luck.
You can be canning different things at different PSI and times.
You won't have to wait for the PC to cool down, you can just use one of the other PC's.
I can can outside on single or double propane gas stoves at the same time
I plan on getting 2 more of the same 23qt model I have now so I don't have to get multiple model spare parts.
Good luck


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

I already have a pressure canner, so this one will be my second. I do have plenty of clearance on my kitchen stove for both the 930 and the 941. I have a double burner Camp Chef propane stove if I want to can outside. Although I haven't had a need to try it yet.


----------



## Velda (Dec 3, 2013)

I have the 941. I started out with an inexpensive brand (broke), then upgraded to an All American that did 4 qts. I love it and no problems going on 10 years. I then upgraded to the 941 and I can do such big batches all at once. It gets annoying doing 4 qts when you want to do really large amounts all at the same time. I am in heaven! We are getting ready to butcher some animals and my 941 is ready for the job. It's durable, safe and wonderful! I haven't regretted the purchase of either of my All Americans. It's money well spent on one of the best. It's built to last.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I think if you have the need to do large batches of a single item, the 941, sounds like a good choice.

my problem would be getting enough product ready to go into the canner at once. maybe I am slow or what I am doing is more time consuming then others, but it is all the product that my kitchen and I can manage at one time to do my 7 qts. I prefer consecutive batches. I do see a desire for a second pressure canner though...then you can have one cooling and one going at the same time.

I also have a flat top stove so I would never can with a 941 on it even though I have the clearance. my mirro is perfect because it isn't very heavy (and it was free!)


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

IF.... you don't move it, it is high to reach over to fill and empty sitting on a stove. Not trying to talk you out of it, just info. My Mom had one, I let S-I-L have it, she found out why Mom didn't like it, she is short too, taller than me at 5'3" though....James


----------

